# what do you think of this saddle?



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

I want a saddle like this I think it would look great on my pally mare!
http://www.tacktraders.com/images/products/detail/6387.jpg


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It looks cute. I wonder how expensive it is (because if it's cheap I suspect it's a low quality one).


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Those are all over the Internet, there are US made ones by riders choice on eBay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

That Saddle is a Double T 

Zebra Print Barrel Saddle - Barrel Racing Saddle - Pleasure Saddle


Save your money for a Quality Saddle


.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> That Saddle is a Double T
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree here. Or look into the used one but a good brand.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

While pretty, the construction is going to be crap at that price. Save a little more and spend it on a quality used saddle. Your horse will be much happer and it will hold up much longer.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I went to a tack auction awhile back and they had racks & racks of double T saddles, the quality was atrocious. The leather quality was akin to cardboard. Most of them went for less than a hundred bucks new, they couldn't have paid me to take one home. I think companies like them target new owners or those on a budget and don't care in the least about making a quality product. 

As others have said, look for a quality used saddle. That saddle is listed at $400 new, there are good used ones to be had for that. I picked up a vintage Billy Cook for a student several months ago for less and it's a darn nice saddle.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The Double T's, despite the claims of being US made, are NOT, It's just their line of BS.


----------



## silverdollarmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

As others have said they are very poor quality saddles. For that price you can get a name brand, well made, used saddle that will last you for years.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Your horse wont think it "looks" nice on him lol. I would pass on that saddle, looks are about all you willl get from it. Its made very poor, i havent figured out yet why they are allowed to sell cheap saddles :/


----------



## ElvenAngel81 (Jun 6, 2012)

It's cute, but like everyone said, wait for a better quality one. It'll hold up longer, and if you resell, you'll get a better price


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I would go ahead and spend more money for a quality one. The ones you see that are $100, $200, $300 new are usually made in India with very LOW quality.

If your into English riding, Wintec is an amazing company! So comfy, it would be a great starter saddle and always looks great!


----------

